# Sigg vs. Klean kanteen?



## LuckyMommaToo

What are the major differences? I want to invest in some so we can stop buying bottled water. (I admit that I watched the Oprah green show and it inspired me to make more changes!) I have two little ones, so the Sigg kid ones are pretty tempting. But isn't aluminum a no-no?

Any thoughts?
thanks,
Erin


----------



## mbhf

sigg bottles have a lining, i think it's enamel? so the liquid inside doesnt contact the aluminum.


----------



## cilantromapuche

They have an enamel lining. I love the look of our sigg bottles but the paint comes off. I don't carry anything but water in them. I've heard some juice may react to the lining? Also, I live where it snows and have to be careful to bring stuff in in the winter because it would ruin it if it freezes.


----------



## Merilin

I grew up with Sigg bottles and have now Klean Kanteens.

The Sigg are prettier, but scratch more easily and they can break, if thrown around too much. They are also harder to clean, due to the small opening. Also, sometimes they develop a kind of smell, which is hard to get rid off - I haven experienced that smell (yet?) with the Klean Kanteen.


----------



## ParisApril

I have stainless steel water bottles that I got at MEC in Canada they are just like Kleen Kanteen only a different shape. I don't use anything that is aluminum. It would worry me that the lining might scratch or wear off over time.


----------



## velochic

I actually collect Siggs.







: I have a lot - from .6 ltr. to 1 ltr., and I have some knock-offs they sell in places like Woolworth's in Europe and Wal-Mart here. Some of my authentics I don't use at all because, like I said, they're part of my collection, but I always have my Sigg next to me for frequent sips of water all day long. I literally go nowhere (even in the house) without my water. I love them!! I also like the insulating sleeves for them. Dd carries one of hers around, too. She has two .3 ltr. and three .6 ltr. Her current favorite is one with horses on it.







: She also has Felix, Benjamin Blümchen, Die Maus, and one with flowers. It's a great way to get kids to drink lots of water. She loves them, especially with the sports top. She used one as a sippy to learn how to drink from a sippy cup (you can get them with handles).

I've never had any real Sigg break, the lining to be compromised, or the outside paint to chip. I only use it for water and I also use the "bottle clean" tablets to keep the bottles fresh. Yeah, if you drop it, it gets dented... but that's a good used Sigg.







The knock-offs will chip, dent more easily, and may or may not have the enamel coating inside.


----------



## nextcommercial

I have a question about the two.

I like to hike, and the small plastic water bottles are the perfect size for carrying. They fit into my hand, and are light weight.

WHat is the best, and easiest to carry while walking or hiking?

The disposable plastic bottles from Costco are about 9 oz. I like those. But, I want a non disposable alternative.


----------



## velochic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I have a question about the two.

I like to hike, and the small plastic water bottles are the perfect size for carrying. They fit into my hand, and are light weight.

WHat is the best, and easiest to carry while walking or hiking?

The disposable plastic bottles from Costco are about 9 oz. I like those. But, I want a non disposable alternative.

A .3 litre Sigg would be the right size (although, that seems like very little water for even day hikes... but hey, whatever works for you). You can hook nice little carabiners to them and hook them on your clothing or backpack. You have to hike out with what you bring in, anyway, so it's worth it to do the reusable.


----------



## nextcommercial

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
A .3 litre Sigg would be the right size (although, that seems like very little water for even day hikes... but hey, whatever works for you). You can hook nice little carabiners to them and hook them on your clothing or backpack. You have to hike out with what you bring in, anyway, so it's worth it to do the reusable.

Thanks! I will look at those. Can you only buy them online? DO they sell them in any stores?


----------



## velochic

I haven't found any stores in the US that sells them, but I'm sure outdoor outfitters probably do. Just because I haven't seen them doesn't mean they don't exist!









But here is a good place to start online. http://www.mysigg.com/


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB

We have klean kanteens and love them. The klean kanteen is nice, because it's just like the sippy, and DD takes it to bed at night with water in. I don't know much about the sigg, saw them at Whole foods and was personally glad I bought the klean kanteen, that's just me though!


----------



## nextcommercial

http://www.reusablebags.com/store/kl...tle-p-324.html

O.K, so I looked and I like the way the Kleen Kanteen looks.

And, it is on sale! So, this is my public service announcement for today. The Kleen Kanteen is on sale at reusable bags.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo

That's so funny, nextcommercial, because I bought some of those on-sale KK from reusable bags yesterday! I decided to stay away from aluminum. Thanks for the input, everyone!
-Erin


----------



## velochic

I don't know if this matters to anyone, but I read an article when I was living in Germany about SIGG vs. KK. Because SIGG is manufactured in Switzerland, where they have the tightest emissions/pollution laws in the world, the SIGGS are exponentially more environmentally friendly in the production process. That was a big one for me.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail

I decided against Sigg because I heard they were coated with epoxy inside. I've got KK's for the family, but I will say that mine is getting a bit dented fom rough treatment (not me).

Oh, I see the OP has made a decision.


----------



## velochic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail* 
I decided against Sigg because I heard they were coated with epoxy inside.

No, it's a water-based coating.

"
What is the internal coating in the bottle?
Your safety comes first with SIGG. Each bottle has an organic lining which is guaranteed to be taste-neutral and resistant to fruit acids and isotonic drinks. It meets the FDA requirements of the USDA. The coating is elastic and unbreakable and will not peel off or crack, even if dented on the outside. "

from http://www.northern-spirit.ca/faq.ph...&cPath=21#faq4


----------



## Ilovelife

The rumor now is that the stainless steel leaks nickel, which is also not good for you. I say rumor because I don't know where the info actually comes from...if there was a study done or what. I also don't know what problems nickel can cause. It just seems like it's always something. Pick the lesser of the evils, yk? We use the Klean Kanteens and like them just fine.


----------



## No2Circ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovelife* 
The rumor now is that the stainless steel leaks nickel, which is also not good for you. I say rumor because I don't know where the info actually comes from...if there was a study done or what. I also don't know what problems nickel can cause. It just seems like it's always something. Pick the lesser of the evils, yk? We use the Klean Kanteens and like them just fine.









"Klean Kanteens are constructed of high quality, sanitary grade 304 stainless steel. 304 has a low nickel content and is preferred by breweries and dairies."

http://www.reusablebags.com/help.php...d1028b1395&fID

(toward the middle of this page)


----------



## Ilovelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *No2Circ* 
"Klean Kanteens are constructed of high quality, sanitary grade 304 stainless steel. 304 has a low nickel content and is preferred by breweries and dairies."

http://www.reusablebags.com/help.php...d1028b1395&fID

(toward the middle of this page)


Interesting. I thought if it was high grade a magnet would be attracted to it. My magnets don't stick to my KK.







:


----------



## Bay Area Babe

We have a bunch of Siggs (free from our company) and I have two piggyback questions:

1. Is there a sippy lid that works with Sigg bottles? I know that the Advent one works with the KK. I'd like to start using them eventually with DS, who is currently 8 1/2 months.

2. Our company kitchens had denture cleaning tablets to clean the inside. Any other ideas for cleaning?


----------



## cilantromapuche

DD has used the top her sigg came with since she was 7 mos. I did remove the cap thing though.


----------



## nursing2mom

Don't know if anyone is still reading this thread, but I am desperately seeking a water bottle for my daughter's lunch box. I need it to be leak-proof, but easy to get the cap open. Our current water bottle drips when on it's side. Can anyone tell me if they've used the Sigg or Kleen Kanteen in a lunchbox?

Thanks!


----------



## mtnsnow

We just found this site.

http://www.thesafesippy.com

I guess they are new and not on the market yet, but will have them available at the end of this month.

We will be ordering 2 to check them out as soon as they are available, or even better available at a store near by! We will see....

I will report back when we get them!

Not sure about leaking on it's side for the lunch box, but will let you know.


----------



## AuntLavender

I don't like the Sigg Active Bottle Top on my 0.6L Sigg because you have to press down on the top and if you wear lipstick or lip gloss then the top gets smeared and so does your mouth if you aren't especially careful ime.

I bought a Kids Bottle Top for my bottle. You just twist and it's like a typical plastic water bottle. SwissKnifeShop.com had a top plus cap for $3.99 PPD.

My 3 youngest have 0.3L size Siggs and my oldest ds has a 0.6L like me. We got my DH a 0.75 size Sigg.

I bought all our bottles locally at Whole Foods.

So far none of the paint has chipped. We mostly use it for water but we've had soda and juice in them with no weird smells. I bought the brush set to clean them with a drop of Seventh Generation dish liquid and warm water in my kitchen sink.

My only complaint is that here in FL cold water is appreciated in our heat. The bottle gets almost too cold to hold when you add ice. I don't feel this way about plastic water bottles. The metal makes it seem colder. I feel like I could get frostbite!


----------



## AuntLavender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursing2mom* 
Can anyone tell me if they've used the Sigg or Kleen Kanteen in a lunchbox?

that I use as a purse with no leaks.


----------



## nursing2mom

I finally did it! I bought 2 Sigg kid bottles (.4 liter) and they don't leak so far! They are a bit of a challenge for my 4 and 6 yr olds to open-- there's a cap that's easy enough, but then a twisty spout that's challenging to twist. Other than that, I'm very pleased. I got them through Amazon with free shipping (just this particular red style had it) for $17.99 each. They do get cold, though. I'll have to get the cover for them, I think. Thanks for all the great info, ladies!


----------



## danapatrice

velochic said:


> I actually collect Siggs. I have a lot - from .6 ltr. to 1 ltr., and I have some knock-offs they sell in places like Woolworth's in Europe and Wal-Mart here. Some of my authentics I don't use at all because, like I said, they're part of my collection, but I always have my Sigg next to me for frequent sips of water all day long. I literally go nowhere (even in the house) without my water. I love them!! I also like the insulating sleeves for them. Dd carries one of hers around, too. She has two .3 ltr. and three .6 ltr. Her current favorite is one with horses on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : She also has Felix, Benjamin Blümchen, Die Maus, and one with flowers. It's a great way to get kids to drink lots of water. She loves them, especially with the sports top. She used one as a sippy to learn how to drink from a sippy cup (you can get them with handles).
> 
> Dear Velochic,
> 
> This collection is REALLY bad for the environment....worse than using plastic. The point in SIGG or Klean Kanteen bottles is that you only need one and you can reuse it, thus cutting back on our huge amount of plastic waste. BUT both aluminum and steel need to be mined and this puts a strain on the environment as well. SO if you have a huge collection of them it's extremely bad for the environment. I would suggest you wrap up some of those SIGGs and give them to friends and family that are still using plastic. Keep only one for yourself (or a couple in different sizes if absolutely necessary).
> A great video for those interested in doing their part to help the environment:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucMJ3...eature=related
> 
> enjoy!
> Dana


----------



## Barcino

I am not a collecting type of a person but if she is not getting rid of them I dont see why it would be so bad. And I do like having more than one (we have two bottles each) in case they are being washed etc... I dont find it a problem whatsoever.


----------



## lovingmom2

Does anyone know if the Klean Kanteen Sippy Adapter and spout would fit the sigg bottles? I am looking for water bottles for my kids and having a hard time making the best decision


----------



## chantald

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmom2* 
Does anyone know if the Klean Kanteen Sippy Adapter and spout would fit the sigg bottles? I am looking for water bottles for my kids and having a hard time making the best decision









No, I do not think so. The SIGG bottle tops are much smaller an opening than the KK tops.. I no longer have my SIGGs so I can't measure the actual opening, but they are not as wide as KKs.. one of the reasons I didn't like the SIGGs at all..


----------



## *Aimee*

My son has had his sigg since he was six months old and its still doing great. I bought him 3 KK for his Easter Basket and they're rusting!! I'm horrified. I won't be buying them again. No problems with his sggs that are 1.5 years old but a 3 month old KK....grrr..


----------



## chantald

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
My son has had his sigg since he was six months old and its still doing great. I bought him 3 KK for his Easter Basket and they're rusting!! I'm horrified. I won't be buying them again. No problems with his sggs that are 1.5 years old but a 3 month old KK....grrr..


I read online that KleenKanteen has a recall on the bottles which developed rust on the bottom.

It said

Quote:

This is not a problem which usually occurs with their bottles, it just happened with a defective batch.
Did you call and report the problem?


----------



## MomToKandE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmom2* 
Does anyone know if the Klean Kanteen Sippy Adapter and spout would fit the sigg bottles? I am looking for water bottles for my kids and having a hard time making the best decision









No. We have mostly Siggs but one KK sippy with the adapter. It definitely won't fit on the Sigg.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovelife* 
Interesting. I thought if it was high grade a magnet would be attracted to it. My magnets don't stick to my KK.







:

My understanding was just the opposite. Magnets will stick to cheap SS because of the higher ferrous (iron) content. That's why chean "stainless steel" grills will rust. Also why I can't put magnets on my SS fridge.


----------



## chantald

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
My understanding was just the opposite. Magnets will stick to cheap SS because of the higher ferrous (iron) content. That's why chean "stainless steel" grills will rust. Also why I can't put magnets on my SS fridge.

This is what I read about SS too and why SS fridges won't take a magnet.. ideally you don't want magnets attracted to your SS as it indicates higher quality SS..

If you google magnet and stainless steel it should come up. I did it just recently when we were researching a SS fridge


----------



## *Aimee*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chantald* 
I read online that KleenKanteen has a recall on the bottles which developed rust on the bottom.

It said

Did you call and report the problem?

Thank you. This rust was not on the bottom. I emailed reusable bags where i bought it and they said I could return it only if I had the original purchase order. Well, I don't so I'm SOL.


----------



## chantald

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
Thank you. This rust was not on the bottom. I emailed reusable bags where i bought it and they said I could return it only if I had the original purchase order. Well, I don't so I'm SOL.

That stinks... maybe an email to Klean Kanteen themselves would get your something..

I hate it when you pay good $ for something that breaks right away.. no matter what it is, it sure is annoying..


----------



## EnviroGal

Those considering Sigg bottles, especially for children, might be interested in reading this and making their own evaluation:

http://www.freemarketorganics.com/coabsi.html

It's one of many web pages on the topic of Sigg bottles, epoxy linking, and BPA.


----------



## nursing2mom

Wow. Just read the info from your link. I get so frustrated that we have to dig so much for information! I'd always read/heard that Sigg bottles were extremely safe. While it seems they are still far above the standard plastic water bottles, there is now doubt in my mind. Does anyone else get exhausted from having to doubt all studies or published information? Thanks for posting! I'll have to process the info more to decide which direction I'm going. I sure have loved the Sigg bottles I bought for my kids.


----------



## PatchyMama

I see that this is an old thread but I will add my opinion anyway









1. I disagree with the poster above who claims that each person only needs 1. I like to have 2-3 for myself and at least 2 for my kids. Right now we each only have one, but its clearly not enough, especially during the summer.

2. Sigg vs Klean Kanteen - we have had both. AFter a few months my kids refused to drink out of the Sigg because of a funny taste (I checked and it did taste funny). They adore the klean kanteens. We all have sport tops and they are perfect. I like that the opening is wide enough to put ice down without an issue and drink from without an issue.


----------



## Anastasiya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursing2mom* 
Don't know if anyone is still reading this thread, but I am desperately seeking a water bottle for my daughter's lunch box. I need it to be leak-proof, but easy to get the cap open. Our current water bottle drips when on it's side. Can anyone tell me if they've used the Sigg or Kleen Kanteen in a lunchbox?

Thanks!

We have the KKs with sport tops - and when the top is closed, we get no leaks.


----------



## nursing2mom

We've had our Siggs for several months, but only have used water in them. We've not had any funny tastes yet. Did you use acidic stuff that they say is safe, but may not be (like juice?)

I appreciate your comments about the Kleen Kanteen-- I do wish the opening of our Sigg could fit ice better. I was going to get some more Siggs (I also agree that we would use more than 1 each--we run out of water fast when our family of 4 goes to a fair with only 2 water bottles. I think we would with 4 as well, so we could use at least 4 more water bottles of some sort.)


----------



## PatchyMama

no leaks with our sport tops either. Also, we had only used the siggs for water, never anything else.


----------



## karne

My kids are both getting KK's for the start of school, although ny youngest is very swayed by the cute pics on the Siggs.


----------

